# Bye-bye Sam, hello elf!



## Confusticated (Jan 17, 2003)

If you had to pick an elf (from any age) to take Sam's place along side Frodo, from the point where the fellowship breaks up and through the end of the quest... who would you pick and why?


----------



## Snaga (Jan 17, 2003)

How about Feanor? He'd have given Gollum short shrift!


----------



## Éomond (Jan 17, 2003)

This would be a tuff one, but I'd pick:

Gil-galad: Who wouldn't want to be protected by him? He's also very smart and cunning, really strong and good with a spear. And he know what to do in hard problems.


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jan 19, 2003)

I cant go past elrond
a healer is the best type of person u could hope to get when adventuring
he is also so damn knowledgeable


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jan 20, 2003)

Galadriel.

That way frodo wouldn't have been seduced by the ring since he would have had something else to distract him.


----------



## Mablung (Jan 20, 2003)

Definatly would have gone with Glorfindel or Ecthelion.


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 21, 2003)

Luthien.
Something to look at , and someone who was able to sing all enemies to sleep.
Of male, I would go with Mablung's choises: Glorfindel or Echtelion.

Peter Jackson would probably go for Arwen or Haldir.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't think Haldir would be a bad choice. First of all - no calaquendi, they would stick out like a sore thumb. Second, Haldir seems fairly wise and is surely stealthy enough.

But for some reason, Gwindor comes to my mind. I just have a feeling about him and I can't think of anything that seems bad about him going. The downside is that he might be an exiled Noldor, this would mean that he a high elf and would be too visible. I have also thought of Beleg, and though he was the best hunter ever, kind, and a great friend; I am not sure if he could resist the One Ring any more than your average elf. He strikes me as being young and potentially hasty, Gwindor does not.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Jan 21, 2003)

Glorfindel.
Please don't ask me to explain.  I'd only confuse myself trying!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 22, 2003)

Beleg or Mablung would be a good choice. All Elves seem to have an innate resistance toward the One Ring, at least compared to Men.


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 24, 2003)

Fingolfin would be my choice. He had the courage to face Morgoth (and wounded him). Frodo could use his protection. 

-Lasgalen


----------



## Ecthelion (Jan 24, 2003)

Definately Ecthelion He's the best of the best!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 24, 2003)

I would have to go with Eomond and say Gil- galad.


----------



## Beorn (Jan 25, 2003)

My question is, would the replacement still desperately want to see the Elves?


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Jan 25, 2003)

Haha, probably not, but neither would they have been as happy to see the Oliphants!


----------



## Bombadillo (Jan 26, 2003)

i would say beleg, now there's a friend!!!


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 26, 2003)

Fingolfin hands down, he was the most courageous Elve ever! quite blatantly having had a one on one duel with evil itself, he would have made mincemeat of any thing that attacked them including Sauron in all his cruddy evilness!!!

Thôl


----------



## Umealona (Jan 31, 2003)

Haldir is my favorite elf, but Gloirfindal Would be the best I think.


----------

